# Haven't eaten much recently



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Over the last 2 or 3 months, I've eaten maybe 5 full meals, and barely anything in between. I just haven't been hungry, and when I do eat, I feel really sick immediately afterwards (I dont actually get sick, I just feel it). Whats going on?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Depression? Go see the doctor and get an appetite stimulant to make you hungry again and want to eat, also get an antiemetic to help with the nausea. Problem solved.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

2-3 months... you must have lost a lot of weight. Speak to a doctor. Might be a mental health problem or something physical.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

You are insane to eat only 5 meals for a 2-3 month period. Go to a doctor right now.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cat Montgomery said:


> Over the last 2 or 3 months, I've eaten maybe 5 full meals, and barely anything in between. I just haven't been hungry, and when I do eat, I feel really sick immediately afterwards (I dont actually get sick, I just feel it). Whats going on?


See a doctor, it could be anything.


----------



## autumnsfall (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you explain what you mean by feeling sick afterwards? Is it a pain in your abdomen? Is it a hallow-empty feeling in your stomach?

Ulcers are very common among people with poor diets and high anxiety/stress. I have lost almost 80lbs unintentionally because of stomach problems. I would eat a little of my meal and then feel sick afterwards. Getting a hallow, painful, hunger feeling after taking a few bites out of a meal. I would fill up quickly. Et cetera, et cetera.

Now, the part that concerns you. Here are a few symptoms associated with a peptic ulcer:

-> a burning/gnawing sensation in your stomach. This can feel like heart-burn, indigestion or like hunger (as it did with me).
-> abdominal pain (usually triggered by meals).
-> loss of appetite
-> unintentional weight loss
-> nausea and/or vomiting (if there is blood in your vomit, go to emergency immediately. This means that there may have been damage done to your stomach/esophagus.)
-> bloating and abdominal fullness

This is not meant to alarm you in any way, but a lot of people are unfamiliar with what an ulcer is. They tend to pass it off as heartburn or as an upset stomach, take some Tums or Pepto Bismol and then consider it fixed. But, the best thing to do is monitor yourself over the next week or two. Write down your reaction to food, what kind of food it was and see if that could be a link. Celiac disease, IBS and Crohn's disease also share similar symptoms so it's best that you make an appointment with your doctor and tell him/her what is going on.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

by feeling sick, I mean my stomach hurts really bad. Its not really a "sick" feeling, but a really bad stomach ache


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cat Montgomery said:


> by feeling sick, I mean my stomach hurts really bad. Its not really a "sick" feeling, but a really bad stomach ache


You might as well be feeling sick. There's no way anyone going to be able to tell with only that information what's wrong with you. Especially over the internet.


----------

